# My first Audi



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

it's a 1984 URquattro with 180,000kilo in pretty good shape.
Its my second car , my first one was a VW gti 1992.
lets the pictures talks:
http://upload5.postimage.org/6....html
http://upload5.postimage.org/6....html
http://upload5.postimage.org/6....html
http://upload5.postimage.org/6....html


_Modified by nic2k4 at 7:40 AM 1/30/2007_


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: My first Audi (nic2k4)*

Damn those are big


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: My first Audi (nic2k4)*

Great find. Nice to see some still around. How does it run? Any problems?


----------



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: My first Audi (G20t)*

sorry for the pictures








the engine was rebuild so it run really well


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: My first Audi (nic2k4)*

Welcome to the club vary few of us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: My first Audi (URQ)*

An '84 in Canada......very rare!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: My first Audi (Sepp)*

Very nice Ur-Q, but what is up with that vent in the hood, thats the only thing I'd change with it. Quebec, how i would LOVE to make it up there. I really wanted to go to the ACNA driving event at Mt. Trem Blanc, I stink at spelling. Beautiful house as well. There is a winter driving school in Quebec in February with the ACNA, I'd look into that if you live there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I want to go but I'm not so sure about taking my 4000Q all the way up there as it's a bit of a heap


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: My first Audi (Quattro Krant)*

Very nice indeed!







I'd also do something with the vent, at least paint the outline the same color as the car.
And I love that big pictures, finally some new desktop wallpaper matherial.


----------



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: My first Audi (urquattro83)*

thanks a lot for the great comments, and for the air vent on the hood its probably the first thing I need to do on the car







.
originaly the car was imported from USa to ONtario and now the Audi lived in Quebec since 10 years , I am the 4th owner of the car and I am only 18 years old some of my friend says that am probably crazy but a passion is a passion I can't go against that.
sorry for the english I am not perfectly binlingual.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: My first Audi (nic2k4)*

You type better english than half of the vortex population.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: My first Audi (nic2k4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nic2k4* »_
sorry for the english I am not perfectly binlingual.
 Are you kidding, your English is way better then half of the MK4 posters. Also, thats a non sunroof model, rarer still http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: My first Audi (Quattro Krant)*

Gota love the no sun roof http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: My first Audi (URQ)*

Nice dish on those wheels too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: My first Audi (radgti8v)*

I'd ask the person who put that vent there what they were trying to accomplish with it other then making the fuel lines visable


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

wow!
you are one lucky individual to find that car..its gorgeous.
I think they were trying to keep the turbo and IM cooler with that vent (which looks an aweful lot like a BMW kidnet grill half)..good idea..poor exectution. Paint it and get some mesh in there and it'll help.
Take good care of that car..wish I could find a nice UrQ..any year


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Nice car!

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_(which looks an aweful lot like a BMW kidnet grill half)

I was wondering where I'd seen that shape before.


----------

